# Greetings, Hello, and Thanks in Advance!



## MDB (May 1, 2010)

Good afternoon to all and thanks for taking the time to read this. I am a formally trained lighting designer who has been very lucky to have used some pretty hi-end equipment over the last years! This having been said, I haven't acted as an ME or programmer in a LONG TIME.

I am currently usine the HOG 3 PC for a show with 4 VL 2500 Spots, and have run into trouble.

HELP ME PLEASE.

SO the units are correctly hung, powered, and DMX is correctly wired. The console is also set up correctly and detecting the DMX universe. I've noted down the DMX address of each of the VL's and attempted to do a "Patch". After doing the patch...ie for VL 1 patch @23 (DMX address) I then try to utilize the instrument and it is not responding. 

I fear that I am doing something wrong. Might anyone be able to give me some assistance?

Sincerely,
MDB


----------



## DaveySimps (May 3, 2010)

Welcome! god to have you aboard. Try posting in the Lighting Forum if you are still having issues. I am sure the folks there have some advice to offer. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

